# Thompson-Pulev RBR + Braemer and Abraham



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Can the Tiger do it again??? Starting now.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

um, no LOL


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's hoping Tony wins and his wife gets the 'special treatment'. No booing for once during the anthem.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: the tall ringgirl got a giraffe neck.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The Cobra is one of the worst boxing nicknames of all times


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Can the Tiger do it again??? Starting now.


Where can this be watched and when does it start, Lunney ?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Thompson always looks a bit sleepy.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Left girl is hot
But the right girl is a mutant :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

USA USA


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Where can this be watched and when does it start, Lunney ?


On Boxnation, starting now.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

pulev looking a little thick in the mid-section


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This ring announcer just eye-fucked the shit out of me.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I pick TT by decison. callin now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thompson 10-9


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thompson


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Very good first round for Thompson.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Thompson


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

first round for Thompson.
1:0


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Thompson

Tony trying to dent that gas tank


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Would be fucking great if Thompson could pull this off and I don't think it's that out of the question either. I don't rate Pulev as highly as most seem to


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 pulev


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Lunny said:


> On Boxnation, starting now.


Thanks !


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

thompson looks in great shape


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Thompson.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pulev

19-19


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 for the black guy


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

pulev looks rusty


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

20-18 to the Tiger :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

2:0 for Thompson.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

this is the guy that the euro's say have the best chance against wlad?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> this is the guy that the euro's say have the best chance against wlad?


:-(


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

1-1


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

2nd round also to Thompson 20-18 for Thompson.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

HAHAHA lets not go there.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Pressure him Tony and he'll become predictable!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Tony's wife sitting in her whee......oh fuck Barry Jones just stole my joke as I was typing it. Awkward...


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm already smelling the robbery.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> this is the guy that the euro's say have the best chance against wlad?


Find me someone saying that.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL 'in the wheelchair, is she?' 'haha let's not go there'.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

lmao this is the guy who'd destroy the klitschkos and david haye


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 for the black guy


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

tony coasting ha


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Thompson 

29-28 Thompson


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't believe Wlad is ducking Pulev.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

30-27 Thompson :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Go on Tony lad.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3:0 for Thompson. Damn I said that Thompson would stop Pulev late... I dont hope it happens but if it really happens... well it Shows how shit this heavyweight Division is.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Thompson didn´t land anything, Pulev 10-9. Landed at least 2 or 3 okay punches.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> this is the guy that the euro's say have the best chance against wlad?


yes all us euro's have had a discussion, including bernard matthews, brice de nice, sophie marceau, nedal and roger etc and decided that pulev is the one to beat wlad.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fuck, didn't know it had started!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> 3:0 for Thompson. Damn I said that Thompson would stop Pulev late... I dont hope it happens but if it really happens... well it Shows how shit this heavyweight Division is.


Or how underrated Thompson has been.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

OH SHIT HE MADE HIM MAD

He won't like the Tiger when he's mad.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

First good punch Tony landed in the fight, good left there.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Pulev beginning to show us something.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sauced up a bit in the 4th round. First that I've given to Pulev. Those right hands won it for him in my book. Just. Close though.

39-37 Thompson


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

4-0 black guy
:lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pulev's fustration is pitiful

4-0 thompson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pulev

38-38


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this is the first round you can give Pulev. I think I will give it to him.
3:1. Still think Thompson will make more pressure later.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

38-38 another close round.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

3-1 Thompson.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pulev landing some lovely shots at the moment, very accurate with the right hand.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pulev's having some success with that right hand now. Thompson is having trouble with it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

A second Pulev round. Starting to look like he's figured Thompson out.

48-47 Thompson.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Poolev getting back in it.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dominant round for Pulev.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

tony is winning. the fix is in


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thompson needs to back him up with his jab

10-9 Pulev

47-48 Pulev


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Pulev


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 now for Tony.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

First clear round for Pulev.
3:2! Thompson still infront with one round. For me Thompson just has to try to make more pressure. Maybe get inside. Thompson is a good inside fighter.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

As long as Thompson stays at the center of the ring he controls this fight


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Thompson has a really great jab, so crisp.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Pulev aint landing shit.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Tony...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

pulev


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pulev round but Thompson gave Pulev something to think about halfway through. 

Even after 6.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3:3 Thompson really has to Change something. Pulev outworking him now. No matter what. Thompson has to try to make more pressure.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pulev

56-58 Pulev

Thompson needs to keep that jab working and walk him down


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i think the magic and mystery of thompson is dissapearing and pulev is just going to walk foreward and sort it out. hope tony lands that left cross after pulev leads with the right hand.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Another Pulev round

4-2 Thompson


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

3-3.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Thompson beginning to look his age now.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Tiger looks a bit deflated, at the moment. Pulev clearly captured the fourth, fifth and sixth rounds for me.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Does Pulev speak english?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

anyone remember krasniqi vs thompson. this thompson is the one i knew. walking foreward throwing shots to the body but staying out of range with the southpaw style.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

4-3 Pulev.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

4-3 Pulev.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Decent fight so far!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

4-3 Thompson


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

pulev might of won that round but he looked ragged by the end of the round.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

4-3 Tony
Atleast Pulev is better than price...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Thompson 

66-67 Pulev


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Better round now for Thompson. As I said he made more pressure and it was a better round.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Let them fight on the inside you prick.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

pulev doesnt look happy on the inside.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck Pulev.
Fucking shithead

Worse than Wlad his hugging and holding.

Fucking bitch ****** pussy slav go to MMA


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i dont get it...what did pulev do to earn the round there?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

tonys tank depleting


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

what a sloppy ass fight. Pulev in front now for me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Thompson

76-76


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to give that round to Thompson. Amid all the falling and dramatics.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Thompson is gassed already, done. Pulev´s gonna stop him in the next rounds.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

4-4.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> i dont get it...what did pulev do to earn the round there?


Nothing he just went MMA, should have been deducted a point.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not the most enthralling of fights is it?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Scrappy 8th round. Thompson looked like he struggled to get up those 2 times. Getting a bit tired...

I think it was Thompson's round though...got it even.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> i dont get it...what did pulev do to earn the round there?


idk what how anybody can give him that round :conf


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> i dont get it...what did pulev do to earn the round there?


what did Thompson do? Sloppy fight Close rounds.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

The old Sauerland bitch is a great gilf.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Pulev has no inside game, zero chance vs Wlad


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

thompson sticking with orthodox!?!?!?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pulev is literally the first ever fighter who bored a fighter to the ground


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

tony is gassed


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

5-4 Pulev. That was a big right.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pulev's dirty ass

85-86 Pulev


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pulev is taking over now.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thompson looking knackered now. Seems to want a break. Confidence shot. 

Pulev really hurt him there.

10-9 Pulev

86-85 Pulev


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> Nothing he just went MMA, should have been deducted a point.


A clear Pulev round , Dyna.

Best punch of the fight.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Never liked heavy weight fights


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I reckon it might get stopped.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This one of the commentators just bring up David Price? Let it go man....


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pulev starting to dominate now, sending in jabs and right hands.

Thompson dripping with sweat no longer doing much.

Another Pulev round. 

96-94 Pulev


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck was Tony such a fat cunt coming into this fight?
Tony just isn't throwing anything. 
Throw some big shots! 

He will definitely have to go hard in round 11 and 12.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

6-4 Pulev.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I didnt thought that Thompson would get out of steam...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pulev 

94-96 Pulev


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Thompson now is a meat ready to be roasted.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pulev is winning now.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The dreaded 11th Round from Pulev.....can Thompson survive it?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

'I wonder what would have happened if Price got him to the late rounds' you mean if he wasn't gassed by the 4th himself?


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Poor tony. 

We all know Pulev has no chance against Wlad.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Brit commentators ignoring that Price's stamina is much worse than Thompson's


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thompson is fucking knackered. Price obviously didn't take him enough rounds....

106-103 Pulev


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pulev 

103-106 Pulev


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thompson's looking so dejected in his corner


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

7-4 Pulev.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Usyk can take Pulev to school.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

i bet we wont see an epic interview from Tony


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Had £110 on the under. Fukin gutted.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> This one of the commentators just bring up David Price? Let it go man....


how strange.

you are in america and somehow watching with british commentators?

:alan

explain


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thompson had more success in that 12th than the past few rounds but Pulev still did the better work and more of it.

116-112 Pulev


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

the wheelchair to world domination got derailed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Thompson*

113-115 Pulev

*from what I saw, Thompson was landing more clean shots, but my stream starting screwing up halfway through the round


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Going to be kind and give the benefit of the doubt to TT in that last round... 7-5 Pulev.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Poor Thompson just went out of gas. A few years back he had very good Stamina. Not so today.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

pulev has water dreads


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Luf said:


> Had £110 on the under. Fukin gutted.


:jayz


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

115-112 Pulev, good win for pulev


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Fair play to Pulev, and at least we don't have to see another Wlad-Thompson.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Thompson would have schooled him if he was a few years younger.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

If Pulev had genuine knockout power I'd have massive hopes for him. Solid hitter but just lacking true pop at the elite-level.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Poor Thompson just went out of gas. A few years back he had very good Stamina. Not so today.


The extra 15lbs (compared to the Wlad II fight) sure didn't help him.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

And 0-12 audience loss.

Tony Thompson has always been underrated fighter.
And lets be fair, Pulev would have been pooped on by Wlad.
Easy mandatory for Wlad.

Good early showings by Tony.
Pulev still got tagged a lot late in the fight.
Doesn't look good for Pulev.

But one thing is sure:he's better than Price (not saying much)


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thompson getting ready to destroy his wife


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf tony is in his underwear


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

...we wear short shorts


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Thompson getting ready to destroy his wife


:rofl

He should do it in the ring.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> how strange.
> 
> you are in america and somehow watching with british commentators?
> 
> ...


shhhhhhh:yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

118-110 is boosheeet but the other 2 are alright.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Already getting ready for the hips :lol:

What a fucking G.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Bunce doesn't sound like he has aids this week.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> The extra 15lbs (compared to the Wlad II fight) sure didn't help him.


Yeah... Still not sold on Pulev. Heavyweight Division lacks serious Talent (except the Klitschkos). There are guys who make some things good but all of them have serious lacks in theire game.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

That was the weirdest results announcement ever.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

hmmm, Guess I'll watch the Abraham fight....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thompson shouldn't have abandoned his jab early on


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


:lol: not even in the 2nd dimension women are save from Tony.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Thompson shouldn't have abandoned his jab early on


Agreed. I felt like his corner was giving him the exact opposite advice of what he should have done.

/keyboard trainer


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


:lol:


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Already getting ready for the hips :lol:
> 
> What a fucking G.


i bet Tony's wife is dripping wet right now


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Why do these guys always mention Price???
Price just is not good enough to beat TT. How often should TT knock Price out? WTF?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Agreed. I felt like his corner was giving him the exact opposite advice of what he should have done.
> 
> /keyboard trainer


:yep I like being a keyboard trainer. I have a brain that's always looking to sort out problems and shit and I apply it to boxing often


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why do these guys always mention Price???
> Price just is not good enough to beat TT. How often should TT knock Price out? WTF?


And Tony Bellew in his interview said, that Kovalev has tons of flaws and is just a puncher with no footwork etc... Brits make me wonder...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, You guys across the pond are lucky, this Boxnation channel has some good discussion.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

WTF Pulev-Thompson is over ?! Someone is late I see ... :hat


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> WTF Pulev-Thompson is over ?! Someone is late I see ... :hat


lucky guy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

They Show Dirks replay. Dirks is terrible.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=131476&cat=boxer


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Awful cut damn!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

From Russia said:


> lucky guy


Was it shit fight ? :yep


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Was it shit fight ? :yep


worser, typical modern heavy weight bout.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

From Russia said:


> worser, typical modern heavy weight bout.


Oh I see ... *







*


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

OH the guy in silver is the prospect!!! my god.


----------



## Junito (Aug 10, 2012)

What were the Pulev - Thompson scorecards ?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

There are plenty of better LHW boxers in the german WSB team alone. I dont get why Sauerland keeps Woge and Dirks. They suck. Plain and simple.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> There are plenty of better LHW boxers in the german WSB team alone. I dont get why Sauerland keeps Woge and Dirks. They suck. Plain and simple.


lambs to the slaughter for better opposition?:think


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I mean WTF?
Dirks has his double guard , fine but he looks down to the floor?
This is something beginners do. It makes no difference if you look down to the floor or not. The punches still will hit you in the face. So instead of looking down he could look up and see what his opponent is actually doing. He blinds himself like that. No wonder he doesnt throw punches.:-verysad
Sad. Really sad.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont even see why Sauerland should gif Dirks a gift. He wont make anything Special. No matter if he gets a gift or not.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

AA is still the cash cow in Germany :hat The German show has started on ARD !


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

They will rob him.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I mean WTF?
> Dirks has his double guard , fine but he looks down to the floor?
> This is something beginners do. It makes no difference if you look down to the floor or not. The punches still will hit you in the face. So instead of looking down he could look up and see what his opponent is actually doing. He blinds himself like that. No wonder he doesnt throw punches.:-verysad
> Sad. Really sad.


Why should he throw punches? Its Sauerland event, use double guard and wait for decision.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I mean WTF?
> Dirks has his double guard , fine but he looks down to the floor?
> This is something beginners do. It makes no difference if you look down to the floor or not. The punches still will hit you in the face. So instead of looking down he could look up and see what his opponent is actually doing. He blinds himself like that. No wonder he doesnt throw punches.:-verysad
> Sad. Really sad.


Yeah. He dont even know what hits him because he cant fucking see it. Also he cant throw short punches! That as a short fighter is really bad. If you cant throw up Close against taller fighter what the fuck do you want to do?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

At least the crowd knows who won.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Some of these comercial are pretty cool.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Now Abraham. If Abraham cant win this he just has to retire.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Now Abraham. If Abraham cant win this he just has to retire.


Yup !! If he can't win on this level then he pretty much can hang them.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

War AA, give us one of those brutal kos again.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

One of AA's last outings folks !


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope Wildebeest wins this.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Yup !! If he can't win on this level then he pretty much can hang them.


He also said it himself. H
If he cant win he knows that he isnt world class anymore and if this is the case there is no room more for fighting. Especially because he has earned enouh Money.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

War Wildebeest.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> He also said it himself. H
> If he cant win he knows that he isnt world class anymore and if this is the case there is no room more for fighting. Especially because he has earned enouh Money.


And Sauerland isn't keen on giving him the money he's asking if he doesn't perform in the ring ... so let's see how he'll do today. War AA.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The german national anthem is actually quite beautiful.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

davay djan.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

From Russia said:


> davay djan.


:yep


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This "mamba" better be slick


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> And Sauerland isn't keen on giving him the money he's asking if he doesn't perform in the ring ... so let's see how he'll do today. War AA.


I hope he does well. I like him. He always fought the best. And I still cheer for him although he lost against some of teh top fighters, Still is resume is good.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been watching Abraham for so long, it's sad to see him so close to the end of his career.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Shihepo


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I hope he does well. I like him. He always fought the best. And I still cheer for him although he lost against some of teh top fighters, Still is resume is good.


Yeah at least he tested himself ... :lol:


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

good fight


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

2 rds for Wilber


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:1 for me now.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

29-28 Shihepo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

God Abe is such a bum why isn't he coming over the top with the right, after this dude's awful jab? Painful to watch.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Abraham is getting better now..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

39-37 Shihepo


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

AA is such a slow starter...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

how is that not a KD


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LOL Germany.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Judging by the very selective highlights between rounds, and the clearly biased ref, even if Shihepo does do enough to win, I doubt he'll get the decision :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I love how they call him the African I chuckle every time :rofl


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> how is that not a KD


Because it wasn't from a punch ???


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Abraham is done, I think.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep, that was a knockdown


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

AA said to his trainer " i am toying with him"


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Defo KD


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Because it wasn't from a punch ???


:haye


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :haye


It wasn't from a punch.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Bloody hell, Abraham is actually struggling here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

African can be put away in the next couple rounds he looks gassed


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham isn't getting anywhere just trying to connect single punches

5-1 Shihepo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Because it wasn't from a punch ???


Oh I saw from the replay that he just pushed him to the ground with his fist :thumbsup


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Both fighters look tired, but the African throws too many to be able to last. He's going to get stopped I think.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh I saw from the replay that he just pushed him to the ground with his fist :thumbsup


Are you saying it honestly or just taking the piss ? :yep You never know with Americans :hat


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham has been focusing on that body the whole fight, lets see if it were a good investment?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> 5-1 Shihepo


terrible.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> terrible.


Yeah I mean come on AA isn't shining but that scorecard is funny. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> African can be put away in the next couple rounds he looks gassed


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll give the 8th to the king


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Yeah I mean come on AA isn't shining but that scorecard is funny. :lol:


I bet he counted punches wich landed on the gloves.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Yeah I mean come on AA isn't shining but that scorecard is funny. :lol:


Is Abraham behind on your scorecard?


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

wildebeest has a good chin.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

another abraham round 6-3 in favor of Shihepo


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

ApatheticLeader said:


> Is Abraham behind on your scorecard?


I don't score the fight but i would say it's 50-50.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

6-4 Shihepo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

7-4 Shihepo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Would like to see Abe just go for broke


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

I am absolutely convinced that Abraham cannot beat Stieglitz in a rubber match if it happens.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Abe needs a big round? Hes gonna win a MD if he stays on his feet :lol:


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

British decision coming up


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Shihepo won but he's going to get robbed. You can just sense these things now.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113 in favor of Wilberforce


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

AA is done


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Last round was for Abraham.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

From Russia said:


> AA is done


Yes he is. :verysad But he has been done fore 2 or 3 fights now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont think the africab gets the decision in such a Close fight.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Shihepo won but he's going to get robbed. You can just sense these things now.


No robbery here. This fight was very close. Either way.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Abraham should hang them up, he had a good run but it's not there anymore


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Horseshit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl 


Sorry, make that a UD


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl wow. I mean wow really


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah okay the judges were paid ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

King Robert would stop him again. No worries


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Abraham should hang them up, he had a good run but it's not there anymore


Stieglitz beats him again. Also could stop him.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Setanta said:


> No robbery here. This fight was very close. Either way.


No way Abraham won by 4 and 6 rounds. Those scorecards were bullshit and you know it. Shihepo could have dominated him and he wouldn't have won.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

I spoke too soon.

Some of those scores were way off.

I think both fighters were in the 113-115 range.

I have no problem with the verdict, just the margin.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This is why people don't want to fight in fucking Germany. Unreal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Listen to Buncey "This is why fights happen in your hometown" :-( what the hell.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Yup. As I said. Cant expect to get the win in such a Close fight.Abraham says he wants Stieglitz next. I dont think it happens. Not if Abraham isnt mandatory.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Abraham will keep going until this next defeat. That will be soon and he will call it a day after. Wilberforce has a future at a decent level. He should try moving to Europe or the US.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Listen to Buncey "This is why fights happen in your hometown" :-( what the hell.


Yeah, that had me scratching my head....seriously?


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> This is why people don't want to fight in fucking Germany. Unreal


Because terrible scorecards never happen in USA, huh ? :lol:

You remember the man in your avy against a certain German ? :rolleyes


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Yeah, that had me scratching my head....seriously?


of course it is. So that you will get the Close fights as a win. It almost never happens that the big Name loses a Close fight as a homefighter. And this is the case in every fucking Country,


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This is why people don't want to fight in fucking Germany. Unreal


Because robberies doesnt happen elsewhere.
And this fight wasnt even a robbery.:lol:

Your guy on the avi got one of the biggest robberies against a german.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What were the cards?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

lmao "The one who has the best defense" as they show that overplayed clip of Canelo slipping Trouts jabs


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> What were the cards?


they were wide as shit thats all I remember.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> What were the cards?


One of them were 117-111 I think....and another two, 116-112, I think.

My card was 115-113 for Shihepo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Because robberies doesnt happen elsewhere.
> And this fight wasnt even a robbery.:lol:
> Your guy on the avi got one of the biggest robberies against a german.


Sturm's career is more of a robbery than one fight against Delahoya.

Also, Sven Ottke says :conf


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sturm's career is more of a robbery than one fight against Delahoya.
> 
> Also, Sven Ottke says :conf


 Wich robberies? Murray or Macklin?:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

So what do people think of Pulev-Wlad now?
Which round will the Bulgarian fall?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sven Ottke tweeted that was a bad decision.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

lol this entrance is so fucking cheesy.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sturm's career is more of a robbery than one fight against Delahoya.
> 
> Also, Sven Ottke says :conf


No.
Murray was not a robbery and Macklin fight was certainly a lot closer then the Hoya fight.

Dude germany is no exception to the US,canada ect. Deal with it. Rios vs Abril or Lennox vs Holyfield or Schulz vs Foreman was the worst shit I have seen.
Gonzalez vs Ousthoizen was pretty bad too.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

WTF IS THIS. :rofl atsch :lol: :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> Murray was not a robbery and Macklin fight was certainly a lot closer then the Hoya fight.
> 
> Dude germany is no exception to the US,canada ect. Deal with it. Rios vs Abril or Lennox vs Holyfield or Schulz vs Foreman was the worst shit I have seen.
> Gonzalez vs Ousthoizen was pretty bad too.


The difference is other countries can admit to the robberies. Idiot Germans shamelessly defend that shit :rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

KO KING95 said:


> WTF IS THIS. :rofl atsch :lol: :-(


Sauerland cant pay a good band... but I dont want to hear anything instead. No Music is better than this:lol:


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Sauerland cant pay a good band... but I dont want to hear anything instead. No Music is better than this:lol:


:yep


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The difference is other countries can admit to the robberies. Idiot Germans shamelessly defend that shit :rofl


The Problem is: This fight today wasnt a robbery. The score Cards were wide but you hardly can call the outcome a robbery. Last post for me you dont know shit about boxing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sven Ottke was ashamed at that decision.

Let's not forget about the missed KD call too :rofl


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The difference is other countries can admit to the robberies. Idiot Germans shamelessly defend that shit :rofl


No.
There were quite a few boos after the fight.
Anyway: Nobody wants to fight in canada were your opponents gets 20 second count.:hey
And germans have a higher average IQ then most countries. So you post is quite stupid.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sven Ottke was ashamed at that decision.
> 
> Let's not forget about the missed KD call too :rofl


Dude the fight today wasnt even a robbery.
Seriously you are retarded.:lol:


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Dude the fight today wasnt even a robbery.
> Seriously you are retarded.:lol:


No he's just a loud-mouth kid whom his parents didn't give the asswhoop he deserved. :conf The result is an annoying troll who lives on internet forums.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> The difference is other countries can admit to the robberies. *Idiot Germans* shamelessly defend that shit :rofl


chill :verysad


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Martinez vs Cintron
Lara vs Williams
The list of US robberies is endless.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> There were quite a few boos after the fight.
> Anyway: Nobody wants to fight in canada were your opponents gets 20 second count.:hey
> And germans have a higher average IQ then most countries. So you post is quite stupid.


If this was in Hitler land Pascal would've gotten the decision.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If this was in* Hitler land *Pascal would've gotten the decision.


 Man you are such a Retard? Why do you get so upset about german decisions in Close fights? Whats wrong with you? 
:-(


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If this was in Hitler land Pascal would've gotten the decision.


No.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Man you are such a Retard? Why do you get so upset about german decisions in Close fights? Whats wrong with you?
> :-(


Go to bed I thought your last post was a page ago?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Abe isn't even German, just admit it was a robbery.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> One of them were 117-111 I think....and another two, 116-112, I think.
> 
> My card was 115-113 for Shihepo


Cheers. Was it close but clear or one that could have gone either way?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Abe isn't even German, just admit it was a robbery.


Then Pascal and Stevenson are not canadian.
Learned to box in germany. Thats what counts.

And no it wasnt. Scorecards were wide but 115:113 either way is possible.

I mean people also say Murray vs Sturm was a robbery. Its getting ridiculous. So Broner vs Paulie was a robbery too?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Abe isn't even German, just admit it was a robbery.


Good luck to them :rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Cheers. Was it close but clear or one that could have gone either way?


Fight wich was Close and could have gone either way. Some Close rounds in there. The african landed many shots on the gloves and arms and as always many People think These shots are scoring shots.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Abe launched one attack a round, it was a terrible performance. Willberforce fucked him up.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

What a shit fight, the size disparity is pretty funny though, lol


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Abe launched o*ne a*ttack a round, it was a terrible performance. *Willberforce fucked him up*.


:lol:


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Abe launched one attack a round, it was a terrible performance. Willberforce fucked him up.


:deal

It was a clear win for the teak, tough African. No two ways about it.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

The Namibian was robbed.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

The white man oppresses once again. Those Namibian's just can't catch a break :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Abraham wins the round by hitting air but the African loses rounds by hitting gloves.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Abe gets knocked down, wins the round. 

Germans. :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl That was unreal stuff.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Abe gets knocked down, wins the round.
> 
> Germans. :-(


Yeah that was a CLEAR knock down:lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl That was unreal stuff.


Bute vs Andrade was unreal.
Longest count ever.

Mayweather Sr vs Chavez was pretty unreal too.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Yeah that was a CLEAR knock down:lol:


A dynamite punch by the Namibian.

Disgraceful officiating.

Abe doesn't deserve that prestigious Inter-continental strap.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> A dynamite punch by the Namibian.
> 
> Disgraceful officiating.
> 
> Abe doesn't deserve that prestigious Inter-continental strap.


He doesnt even deserve to fight for a belt.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Berliner & Lucky, Bunny is trolling you, TT is just a stupid kid, stop feeding them.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jesus Christ. :huh

Are people seriously arguing about nationality when it comes to robberies?
Your nationality means shit when it comes to robberies... it's all about how dirty your promoter (or other money men invested in your career) is, and how much money you make said promoter.
And the fucking Sauerland's are the dirtiest of them all. Having said that, the AA fight wasn't that much of a robbery imo... not by Sauerland standards.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Berliner & Lucky, Bunny is trolling you, TT is just a stupid kid, stop feeding them.


 I know that by now. But on this Forum you never know if one is serious or not. So many stuipid guys who believe what they write:lol:


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

It _was_ a robbery. :conf


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Are people seriously arguing about nationality when it comes to robberies?


That's easy for a Faroe Islander to say.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hopefully Arthur has his depends on because King Stieglitz is gonna make him shit himself and quit again :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> It _was_ a robbery. :conf


The worst part is they can't admit it :conf

Ottke already said he was ashamed at the outcome


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> That's easy for a Faroe Islander to say.


:lol: True that.

We're the worst when it comes to robberies in boxing, especially since the sport doesn't exist here.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

That was a pretty clear decision for the Italian. Even with the point deduction, I've got him up by four. Don't know what fight the commentators were watching.

Now, let's see how the Germans have it...?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:-( Dark night for German boxing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> That was a pretty clear decision for the Italian. Even with the point deduction, I've got him up by four. Don't know what fight the commentators were watching.
> 
> Now, let's see how the Germans have it...?


Yeah clear robbery! Even more than the Abraham fight.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

guys I need to see all the fights, any help?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Find me someone saying that.


I used that line to try and convince my (relatively casual fan) friend to watch the fight, after about 4 rounds he asked why the fuck I didn't invite him to the Wilder fight...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I always said Pulev has no chance against Wlad and have no idea why everyone got so excited at the idea of him fighting Wlad. A young Thompson or the 245lbs Thompson of the Wlad fight would have won but Pulev surprised me a little bit he adjusted good to Thompson even before he gassed even though Pulev is about the same level as prime Thompson or even below that. 
Abraham vs Shihepo was a close fight not the total robbery some were saying most of Shihepo's punches landed on the gloves of Abraham and Abraham's punches had more power. I didn't score each round but a close decision could have gone either way the 117-111 scorecard was obviously BS and the other judges scored it I think 116-112 or something like that which as also too mcuh in favour of Abraham. This was really like Canelo-Trout int hat it was quality vs quantity minus the knockdown.
That they gave Brähmer the Italian guy to fight is a joke he apparently never though outside of his city and was more of a part time boxer. If Brähmer really tries to get a shot at Kovalev he dies it will an incredible beatdown and Kovalev will do a Campillo on him Brähmer made some bad mistakes and he is old at 34 he doesn't have much time left and will try to get a shot as soon as possible. If he fights Kovalev or Stevenson he gets ko'd no doubt about that and pretty early he is a flawed fighter and even against the Italian guy he started to give up his height and fight on the inside a few times. If anything he should try to get a fight with Hopkins he still losses but it's less painful than fighting the other champs. But Kovalev is the only one willing to travel to other countries and Brähmer probably tries to get a fight in germany


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sauerland are beyond stupid if they try to make Brähmer vs Kovalev.
Isnt Brähmer pretty high ranked with the WBA too? What the fuck is this Shumenov doing?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Berliner & Lucky, Bunny is trolling you, TT is just a stupid kid, stop feeding them.


Berliner and LL are the same user, the follow the same fighters and their post was next to identical and straight after each other right when TT had posted regarding Sturm.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

That was a legit robbery, Abraham was clearly dropped with a left hook in the 5th and even prior to the KD it was Shihepo round despite AA trying to use his jab and over extending at times. Abraham seemed like he could only spoil at times while being flurried by Shihepo.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Pulev's pretty good as far as current heavyweight prospects go, but the flaws which I observed in him a few fights back haven't really been addressed. He's still too upright and open for a fighter whose reflexes/defensive skills aren't top calibre, and still fights in too robotic a manner, no uppercuts, very few angle variations, very limited inside fighting. His jab's good when he can get it going, but the fact that he was getting outboxed at range by Thompson doesn't bode well for his chances against Wlad, who won't give his advantage up once it's established. He showed a bit of mental grit adjusting after the fourth round, and a good gastank to outhustle Thompson towards the end, but that was at least in part due to Thompson losing steam as it was Pulev's own adjustments. Again, nothing that should overly trouble Wlad. His one two's very good, as we've already seen in numerous other fights, and he obviously carries a bit of heft in the right hand, but anything more than a two punch combination seems to turn him into a flailing caveman. He straight arms his left hook way too much, and never seems comfortable shortening up his punches; he looks like a strictly long to mid-range fighter. In that respect he's a little similar to Wlad, who also looks a little ragged when he opens up, but outside a slightly better chin and a more aggressive mindset, he doesn't really have too much over Wlad that might work in his favour. Good, solid fighter though, but not the kryptonite that's going to knock the king off his throne.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

guys I need to see this fight, help me comrades


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Teeto said:


> guys I need to see this fight, help me comrades


Which fight?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@It's Ovah

Pulev mate


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Teeto said:


> Pulev mate


Hunt around. It's not that hard to find.

Edit: don't mean to be an ass, but don't want to flaunt any forum rules either.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@It's Ovah

ok sound

(coulda helped me tho, just sayin')


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Don't waste your time they were both awful fights and the Abraham fight was a bad robbery. No point


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pulev fought exactly how you expect Wlad would fight, except without the KO...

It's not a fight you have to watch as it was boring.
The first few rounds and the last few rounds should be enough to give an impression.


----------

